# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  Looking for a ln106 or 7 double cab shell

## Rua97

Hi everyone, I'm on the hunt for a clean (minimal rust) ln106or ln107 double cab shell, as bare as possible for a cab swap as mine is rusted out beyond repair. I'm located in Auckland and ready to buy asap! Keen as to get stuck into the project! Cheers

----------

